

CSS Comb - sriharis
http://csscomb.com/

======
Pitarou
Can anyone explain to me what this does?

I gather that it reorders the CSS statements somehow, but I'm not clear about
exactly how it reorders them or why this is important.

~~~
sriharis
See [http://csscomb.com/about/](http://csscomb.com/about/). I think the order
is configurable. Sorting helps readability and it helps you find the
properties easily as your eyes get tuned to where they are usually found.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
I've also read ( _somewhere_ ) that consistent property order provides a
performance gain for minification, although the benefits are presumably tiny.

~~~
iclelland
It's likely to provide some help for compression (rather than minification),
if you're gzipping your assets for transfer.

This is probably most effective if you tend to specify the same values for the
properties as well, so that a run can extend from one property name through
its value and to the next property name.

Clustering properties with identical prefixes will provide some improvement by
itself, as it can keep the 'backward distance' values used in a small
consistent range, but I expect that's going to be a much smaller effect.

------
iambateman
Does this make a difference at all?

I've never heard arguments for CSS ordering as a performance issue.

It seems like removing CSS that doesn't do anything would be time better
spent.

~~~
talmand
There's no performance issue that I'm aware of.

This is simply about coding style and an easy way to maintain it. The home
page has a link to a Smashing Magazine article discussing this. In short, easy
way to maintain coding style in a team environment.

------
warpech
Another great tool: [http://css-tricks.com/autoprefixer/](http://css-
tricks.com/autoprefixer/)

That is a postprocessor not preprocessor, meaning that it works on the actual
file (just like CSS Comb)

~~~
hexasquid
It seems to work okay on SCSS files, although I can't say if they are
officially supported or not.

------
justif
Shame it doesn't support minimal syntax preprocessors like Stylus still.

------
sriharis
It's pretty cool that they have plugins for editors and IDEs.

